# Making Battery Cable



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello All:

And with my first totally dry camping experience iminent I have decided to go ahead with the conversion to dual 6V golf cart batteries. I obviously rarely dry camp so I decided so save some money and buy the batteries from Costco which are rumored to be about $53. Johnson Controls seems to be the OEM for Costco. The cheapest I can find the Trojan T-105's in my area is $105 each. nope, not gonna do it!

Anyway, that's all a side note.

When I do the installation I can probably and simply re-attach the existing "+" and "-" cables. However I'll need to make one battery interconnect cable to jump the batteries into series. Does anybody have any advise about making this cable? Wire guage, connector type, fitment, etc..

Also any other general info about the conversion or charging the batteries would be appreciated too.

Thanks! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well Jim, Back in my Pro Rally days, we used 00 welding cable, but that would probably be overkill. The load was about the same, but your run will be much shorter.

I'm guessing that 6-8 gauge multi-strand cable should be fine. Crimp on ends would work, but you may have to get an oversize crimper for that gauge.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I did not go the 6 volt route but instead used two deep cycle batteries and attached a solar panel to the propane cover that has enough lead on it that i can move it to get to the most sunlight...

with that said though -- i found that WalMart car section by the batteroies had the best and cheapest cables for interconnectiong the two .. pre cut .. pre mounted.. etc etc... I also picked up a switch that allows me to run one, both or none of the batteries ...

you might want to look into the solar panel -- they are not that expensive and do a damn good job charging during the day....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You might be able to get battery cables with the ends you need at a good auto parts store or even a marina instead of making them. You could also cut the ends off of the store bought cable and put the end you need on. Radio shack has a large supply of ends. I am sure you know but I ll say it ...solder the ends good.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

By the way for anyone interested. I was able to find the taller size battery boxes for $12.95 each here: Go-RV Battery Boxes Part# 13228 GC-2 type. Looking like a mod filled weekend.

Anymore info anyone?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim,

When I did my 6 volts, I used 4AWG wire and crimp on connectors. The wire is nice and big but not overkill. I used it from the trailer ground to the switch then to the battery, between the batteries and back to the trailer positive connection. Overall it takes about 6-8 feet of wire. I used a vise to squeeze the connectors.

Then label each end of each wire so it is easy to know what goes where.

My parts came from a electrical supply house, Rexell electric, every town has one where contractors buy stuff, even Lowe's has the parts. I found the switch at a Parts Plus store.

Interstate 6-volt batteries were $72 each

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Man, I wish I'd known about the inexpensive 6Vs at Costco. Because of the higher price of 6Vs, I went with dual 12V deep cycles from Interstate Battery. I went with 10 guage primary wire and crimp on ends (but I soldered em on because I didn't have a large crimper).


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CJ, Go to auto parts store, buy "Starter to switch" cable of appropriate length.
Will be in with the battery cables. This will mount right up to the 6V batteries.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Jim, Just go down to an auto parts store like Pep Boys and pick up a cable. They're cheap and should be easy to find. You'll need to measure the distance between the batteries to get the right length. I think I got one that was 24 inches and it works well. I got the T-105s for $85 each at a local battery shop. My Costco didn't have 6V batteries when I needed them. Sams Club had some for about $50 each but I decided to go with the Trojans since I do alot of dry camping.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't want to take this topic over. But I keep on hearing about the solar panels that some people are using. My question is. Do you use one for each battery? What voltage panel should you get?

By the way Johnson Controls is the vendor that makes Diehard. If you have a Orchard Supply Hardware near you Diehard batteries are less expensive than Sears. If I remember right they are about $59 or $69.

Toolman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is a simple diagram of how to do this....pretty simple stuff. When you charge them. just hit them with a normal 12v charge.

Might take some time and read this page...a lot of good info on batteries.

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

When I did my 6-volt conversion the company (Allied Battery) I purchased the batteries from made up a custom interconnect. They had on the shelf interconnects but they were short for my layout. I think it was 00 cable, probably the diameter of a nickle. Not very expensive ~ $15.

If I remember right, when he was making the cable he said that you could get by with 4AWG.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great info everyone, thanks! Well at the last minute yesterday I found an awsome shop that does nothing but batteries. These guys were hard core and a resource I will keep on file. Even better they sold me the Trojan T-105's for $79 each. At that price I was compelled to get the Trojans that I wanted in the first place.







Sweet! I feel better now.

OK, so I'll be heading down to the auto parts store to check out prefab battery cables of the 4awg variety. I also read an old post from Kirk (aplvlykat) where he connected the ground wire directly back to the converter instead of using the frame. Apparently you can get to the converter ground wire where it pops out under the trailer below the fridge.

Sounds like a better alternative, but a bit more trouble. I'm going to consider it when I get into it. If I can get an auto store to make up a special 15' or whatever length cable I will need I may do it.

I'll still be reading this thread up to install day tomorrow, so chime in if you have anything else to add. Thanks again all.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

All Sherry and I do is Dry camp. Purchasing our Trojan T125's was the best investment we've made so far. They took us through 5 full days and 4 full nights and we headed home with 1/3 battery power left. Our local hardware store made my inter battery connector cable to order (I believe it was 26 inches to allow easy flow around 21rs propane tanks.) We used forney insulated welding cable 4AWG.

Heres the link to the Trojan site for RV batteries Trojan Batteries


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks again for all the info guys. Project complete.

My local auto parts store had some nice 4awg "starter to switch" cables as advised. I used a 36" to jump the batteries which fit nicely around the rear propane tank. I also replaced / upgraded my main system ground with a 4 awg 48"er that was the perfect size too. The original had signs of the insulation being burnt (thanks to cooking my batteries







) and was only 6awg. I left the factory 6awg hot wire since it's only about 24" long to the junction box and then runs 6awg all the way to the converter. No sense upgradeing that little piece to 4awg when the rest is still smaller.

I can't wait to test the system out dry camping this weekend and will let ya'all know how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds great Jim. With all the advice you give out, it was nice to be able to return the favor.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I noticed yesterday our Walmart is now selling 3-stage smart battery chargers, one similar to mine was $67, I paid 80 for my Vector charger last year.

Good luck Jim! have a fun camping time. Where you heading to?

kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're heading to William Heise Park in San Diego county. It's our monthly trip with Kids @ Heart, family camping group. The DW is a little reluctant camping without the precious air conditioner and it's high voltage cousins, the microwave and television! So I hope all goes well and is a pleasant experience for her and the kids.

You all seem to do it just fine, and some even prefer dry camping, so I'm sure we'll be OK. Just something new to get used to.

We have been really spoiled so far in many nice full hook-up campgrounds. Heck after a couple years of camping and about two months on the road this is our first dry experience. Took long enough eh?!?!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun Jim. I have never dry camped either and do not know if I will ever need to but it sure changes the rules. Conserving electric and water I assume is the hardest. Good Luck.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Managing grey water is the hardest for us, it is amazing how fast you go through water. But the more we do it the better it is getting.

Dry camping is fun and usually the sites are spread out more and more natural looking.

Have fun

kevin


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Might take some time and read this page...a lot of good info on batteries.

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm

Thinly coat the terminals and terminal clamps with a high temperature grease or petroleum jelly (Vaseline) to prevent corrosion.

An excellent article, with one caveat. I donâ€™t mean to insult anyone, and I am morally certain an Outbacker would never do this, though some from the dark side might â€" but â€" make up the connection BEFORE coating the terminals and clamps! My neighbor asked how to control battery corrosion, but I wasnâ€™t clear. When he finished, his T-bird wouldnâ€™t crank and the lights just barely glowed orange â€" with a full-charge battery.









Slug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jim,
William Heiss is a great park, one of our favorites. The drive is boring until you get past Ramona, where the twisties begin- allow plenty of time and patience for that section. We'll be going there at the end of October for the apple season.
Kevin P.

edit: I forgot to mention that during hi-fire risk times they don't allow open flames- gas bbq is okay, but they cover the campfire rings and won't allow even charcoal. Camping's not the same without a campfire, but given that the whole park was levelled a few years ago by wildfire, their rules are understandable.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info Kevin. And just now coming back from lunch I heard on the radio of a new fire burning somewhere in the county







I'll have to check it out and see if we're at a threat to lose our trip this weekend.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

You can actually get some sort of electrical grease that does not hurt the conductivity of the connection. I put in on my original terminals but the damage (corrosion) had already been done to them and I had to replace them.

However I am shocked at all the comments of 4gauge wire. My ground wire to frame was pretty big, but all other wires between batteries and from battery hot to camper was/is 8gauge.

I replaced all those wires this summer as the terminals were corroded and weak and just used some left over 8gage I had from wiring in my jacuzzi







Just crimped on standard connectors.

Hope I have big enough wire!

Danny


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> You can actually get some sort of electrical grease that does not hurt the conductivity of the connection. I put in on my original terminals but the damage (corrosion) had already been done to them and I had to replace them.
> 
> However I am shocked at all the comments of 4gauge wire. My ground wire to frame was pretty big, but all other wires between batteries and from battery hot to camper was/is 8gauge.
> 
> ...


Danny, I used 4 AWG between my two 6 volt batteries just because I got it cheap.
All the original wiring to the frame and converter is 6 AWG. You might wanna double check that as 8 AWG might be pushing it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

By the way all we had a great time DRY camping this weekend and got back this evening. I feel like I should get some kind of badge on my Boy Scout uniform now









Everything went well and we barley dented the batteries after two nights. Of course we were super conservative and didn't run the furnace either night even though it was 37 degrees Saturday night







Um, YEAH, it was cold Sunday morning! I ran to the thermostat and punched on the furnace with my trembling fingers then dove back into bed. That sucker had to run for a LONG time to get up to 68









I also pulled one of the two bulbs out of every light fixture to conserve power too.

We'll put a harder draw on the system next time now that we have some confidence built up.


----------

